# [Risolto] Non trovo grub.conf!

## davedeth

Salve a tutti. Stamattina ho fatto una niubbata pazzesca   :Very Happy:   Ho installato gentoo su un altro computer e nel momento in cui dovevo editare il file grub.conf mi sono dimenticato di aggiungere noload=pata_qdi alla riga del kernel. Nessun problema mi sono detto, infatti basterebbe modificare il grub.conf ma non riesco a trovare quel dannato file   :Embarassed: 

Ho provato con nano /boot/grub/grub.conf ma non è servito a niente -.- Mi potreste suggerire il percorso del grub.conf?

Ho già cercato ma senza risultati per questo mi rivolgo (nuovamente) a voi. Grazie in anticipo e scusate la niubbata.Last edited by davedeth on Sat Mar 20, 2010 3:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

1) che grub hai installato? se e` la versione 2, allora il file si chiama grub.cfg (ma questo file non dev'essere editato. il file da modificare sono in /etc/grub.d/

2) sicuro di avere grub installato? cioe`, esiste la cartella /boot/grub ? oppure e` solo  /boot/grub/grub.conf che manca?

3) controlla se, per caso, non ci sia un file chiamato menu.lst dentro /boot/grub/

----------

## davedeth

La cartella /boot/grub non esiste ma sono sicuro di aver installato grub visto che lo utilizzo. La versione dovrebbe essere la 0.97.

----------

## darkmanPPT

ma in generale, come hai fatto a caricare gentoo da questa macchina dove non si trova grub?

stai montando le partizioni da un livecd?

non e' che hai messo /boot/ in una partizione separata? (e quindi devi montarla)

----------

## davedeth

Si è in un'altra partizione, precisamente /dev/hda1. Come faccio a montarla?

----------

## darkmanPPT

da root

```
mount /dev/hda1 /boot
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## davedeth

Sei il mio salvatore! Grazie infinite! Sistemato tutto! Adesso appena posso ti faccio una statua qua a cesena  :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> Sei il mio salvatore! Grazie infinite! Sistemato tutto! Adesso appena posso ti faccio una statua qua a cesena 

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

